# WebVisu und Windows 10 sehr langsam



## Robertx (8 März 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir sind gerade auf Windows 10 umgestiegen und haben jetzt Probleme die WebVisu auf 750-881/830 zu bedienen.

Wenn ich http://x.x.x.x/plc/webvisu.htm aufrufe läd das Java schon verdächtig langsamer als unter Win 7 und XP (hab ich ausprobiert) und dann dauert es ca. 2min bis die Visu auch tatsächlich angezeigt wird.

Dann kann man auf etwas kicken und es dauert erneut 2min bis sich der Bilschirm wieder ändert.

Ich habe die neueste Java VM version 1.8.0_73 installiert (auch unter Win XP und Win 7) und die Zertifikate auf der SPS sind auch schon die neuen (V2.3.9.48)

Getestet habe ich das mit Firefox und Internetexplorer 11 mit dem Ergebiniss unter Win 7/XP ist alles OK und unter Win10 muss mann immer 2 min warten.

Gibt es da aktuell algemeine Probleme zwischen Java und Windows 10 oder hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch ausprobieren könnte um das zum laufen zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Robertx (9 März 2016)

Einen schönen guten Tag,

ich hab mal nachgesehen was die JAVA-Konsole ausgibt, und das sieht es so aus, als währe Windows/Java daran schuld.

Java-Plug-in 11.73.2.02
JRE-Version verwenden 1.8.0_73-b02 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Benutzer-Home-Verzeichnis = C:\Users\xxxxx
----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungs-Queue finalisieren
g:   Garbage Collect
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   Class Loader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherauslastung drucken
o:   Logging auslösen
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Policy-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Deployment-Eigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Threadstack ausgeben
x:   Class Loader-Cache leeren
0-5: Traceebene auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------
CacheEntry[http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/plc/webvisu.jar]: updateAvailable=true,lastModified=Wed Mar 09 12:32:37 CET 2016,length=374805
Applet initialised
Version = V2.3.9.48
STARTVISU = PLC_VISU
UPDATETIME = 100
USECURRENTVISU = FALSE
USEFIXSOCKETCONNECTION = FALSE
AUTORELOAD = FALSE
FORCEDLOAD = 
USEURLCONNECTION = FALSE
KEYPADINDIALOGS = false
KEYBOARDUSAGEFROMDIALOGS = false
PLCSTATEINTERVAL = 2000
ALARMUPDATEBLOCKSIZE = 50
USETEXTAREAFORSTRINGVARIABLES = true
CacheEntry[http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/plc/minml.jar]: updateAvailable=true,lastModified=Wed Mar 09 12:32:40 CET 2016,length=20617
Use monitoring URL: http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:-1
BESTFIT = false
COMPRESSEDFILES = true
Loading visualization plc_visu.xml
Loading visualization file plc_visu.xml
Applet startet
Method count 53

Von "Applet startet" bis "Method cont 53" kommt dauert es unter Windows 10 ca. 2min unter Win7/XP ist das fast sofort da.

Vieleicht hilft das weiter, aber so wie das aussieht müsste man sich da ja bald direckt an Oracle/Microsoft wenden.

Aber ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein der das Problem hat.

Gibt es überhaupt jemanden der seine WebVisu unter Windows 10 benutz und die auch funktioniert?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (9 März 2016)

Hallo Robertx,

wie Du vermute ich hier auch eine lokale Einstellung.

Entweder der Verbindungseinstellungen oder der JAVA Runtime Sicherheitseinstellung.
Folgende kannst Du ja einmal prüfen:

*Verbindungseinstellungen:
*_[WINDOWS-Taste]_ => _Systemsteuerung _=> _Internetoptionen _=> _Verbindungen _=> _LAN-Einstellungen_
Hier prüfe die Einstellungen im Vergleich mit z.B. dem Windows XP Rechner

*JAVA Runtime:
*_[WINDOWS-Taste] _=> _Systemsteuerung _=> _Java_
=> _Sicherheit_:
Ggf. die Steuerung in die Ausnahmeliste aufnehmen
=> _Erweitert _(temporär testen): 
- Sicherheitsüberprüfung von gemischten Code (Sandbox vs. vertrauenswürdig) => _Verifizierung deaktivieren_
- Zertifikatsentzugsprüfungen zu signiertem Code ausführen für: _Nicht prüfen_
- TLS-Zertifikatsentzugsprüfungen ausführen für: _Nicht prüfen_


----------



## Robertx (9 März 2016)

Lieber WAGO Support,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mühe.

Ich hatte Ihren Tipp erst ausprobiert -> ohne Erfolg -> Verzweiflung -> Nachdenken -> nochmal mit nackigem Win 10 probiert (wir kriegen die eigendlich fertig von der IT) -> funktioniert !!!

Am Ende stellte sich heraus das unser Antivirusprog. (Kaspersky) irgendetwas mit dem Java Applet macht (unter Win 7 macht Kaspersky das nicht). 

Dankeschöhn für Ihre Mühe!

Aber dann hätten Sie wenigstens noch den Tipp, fals sowas wieder vorkommt, das man mal versuchen kann den Vierenscanner abzuschalten (da hätte ich eigendlich auch vorher drauf kommen können).

Jetzt müssen wir hier nurnoch schauen ob das evtl. mit einer Regel im Antivir. zu lösen ist.

Und noch einen schönen Feierabend!


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (9 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, nun können andere Betroffene von der Lösung profitieren.
Schönen Feierabend!


----------

